# DreamChi Bling Tags



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

finally after weeks of getting each material one at a time...i finally for everything i needed to make this!  i hope u guys like it

18 inch silver plated chain necklace with engraved 1 inch metal domed tag "paws off"








here's the closeup 








i also have a 7 inch silver plated bracelet to use









Can make keychains, dog id tags, necklace, bracelets with different size and shaped pendants. circle tag sizes are:1 inch, 7/8, 3/4, 5/8, and 1/2 inches. tags can be domed or regular flat circles. can add on any charm wanted. Aluminum, Metal, sterling silver materials

p.s: i also have a small star and heart engrave evailable. trying to get a paw one soon

let me know what u guys think!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it's really cute. 
Can you engrave them yourself or do they already come with text?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I think it's really cute.
> Can you engrave them yourself or do they already come with text?


Thank u my LS! I engrave them myself. That's why it takes more materials. The font u see isn't available at regular hardware stores. Me with a hammer in the blistering cold working in the tool shed lol. Everything is handmade except the chain and charm


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Wow that's gorgeous Pidge, you are very crafty and very imaginative too 

It's like a dog tag for the Laydees!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Wow that's gorgeous Pidge, you are very crafty and very imaginative too
> 
> It's like a dog tag for the Laydees!


Thank u Aquarius! It really means a lot to me anyone who replies on their thoughts on here. This took me so long to make...lol. I can't take all the credit. I've seen this done before but I did pick out the chain and words hehe. Next I'll be making a dog Id tag for one of the furballs


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow that is incredible. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> Wow that is incredible.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


thank u kelly! :love5:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is beautiful Pidge!! You are very creative.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> That is beautiful Pidge!! You are very creative.


Thank you amy!  I try to put different products into my line. I just wish it wasn't so cold out :lol:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

that is awesome


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Huly said:


> that is awesome


Thanks Christie!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow Sugar! Theres no end to your talents!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> Wow Sugar! Theres no end to your talents!


Thanks pinkchi  *blush blush* I would love more arms though lmao! Running everything by myself is hardwork


----------

